# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Перенос данных с зуп 2.5 в Зарплату 3.1

## lekhaplaton

Сделать перенос данных с зарплаты 2.5 в зарплату 3.1.

----------


## Fltr

> Сделать перенос данных с зарплаты 2.5 в зарплату 3.1.


Есть штатный перенос
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zi77/XuNwEJV3e

----------


## Джеки5

Всем привет, отправьте пожалуйста 1С ЗУП 8.3 новую базу. Спасибо

----------

